# Crayons Aglow 2



## SpaceNut (Nov 5, 2006)

Several days ago I posted "Crayons Aglow" where I took a picture of a pile of neon, flourescent & glow-in-the-dark crayons under blacklite conditions. LaFoto asked for a capture of just two crayons. Here's what I came up with. Sorry it took so long, LaFoto! C/C welcome!! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it! I like it's simplicity. It reminds me of something Peter Fraser might do.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2006)

I like them, too. Thank you for getting back to your project and doing on "assignment" just for me :hugs:

What fascinates me most is that the light for this photo DERIVES from the crayons! 

Have the other glow-in-the-dark crayons gone?
Did I say: a photo of only two?
Did I not say: a photo of a row of only the glow-in-the-dark crayons?

Anyhow: I like this one very much and the broad "black frame" is ever so good here.


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 5, 2006)

LaFoto. Yes, you did say a "bunch" or "1". But when I went to do the "1" he was lonely and he brought a friend. As for the "bunch", there's 8 different colors in a box and under blacklite the "bunch's" colors appears to be either orange-red or green. Didn't look so hot, so I stuck with the two you see here. Thanks!!


----------

